# Picture I took



## hanman (Feb 29, 2008)

here is a picture i took while on a mission in Quito, Ecuador.  it's in a rinky-dink contest, so give a 10! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Link

praise and criticism equally welcome.

that one is kinda small...here's a bigger one.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Good shot.  Very powerfull.


----------



## hanman (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks, i appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 3, 2008)

I have no taste in photography(or art for that matter) but I still voted 10... because you're my best GL referral.

Hope you win!


----------



## xJonny (Mar 3, 2008)

It's a decent photo I suppose


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 3, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I have no taste in photography(or art for that matter) but I still voted 10... because you're my best GL referral.
> 
> Hope you win!



Same here, except the Gaming Lagoon part


----------



## Hit (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't like it looks cold, while it's a warm country
But I'll give you a 10 anyway to help you

Look what I found while browsing:
http://www.picture.com/voteforme/photovote1.asp?PID=2461905
Boo!
(Don't worry no competitor an old winner)


----------



## Verocity (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice capture..A lighting effect in Photoshop would really enhance this, or maybe black and white.


----------



## pewpz (Mar 3, 2008)

The picture is a bit flat in terms of contrast.  You're losing a lot of detail and texture.  Cameras tend to flatten images when they take an average of the available lighting, so you're going to lose detail in the darks and the lights.  Hope you don't mind, I adjusted the local contrast to show you what I mean.


----------



## techforumz (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't really see the point to that picture.


----------



## Moots (Mar 11, 2008)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## hanman (Mar 11, 2008)

techforumz said:
			
		

> I don't really see the point to that picture.



the point? i'm sorry. next time, i'll make sure there is some grand political/social/philosophical aspect to the pictures i take.


----------



## techforumz (Mar 11, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> techforumz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say it wasn't a good picture. All I meant was that I am inadequate at logically rating creativity. In other words: That could be the worst, or best picture taken, and I wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 11, 2008)

techforumz said:
			
		

> hanman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because you're going about it the wrong way. Even people who cannot paint, or draw, or take good pictures, knows a good painting, drawing or picture when they see one. And thats because a good piece of art can have an impact on a very broad range of viewers, not just a select few. While this picture is missing that sort of pop that makes really good photographs what they are, that doesn't mean that you, as a human, cant appreciate in some capacity what has been taken. To deny such a facility is almost ridiculous.


----------



## DBB (Mar 18, 2008)

no depth, no contrast, if the kid is the point of interest surely you could have taken the picture to show that. The composition doesn't work at all.

Keep working and look around a lot it's just a matter of taking pictures every day. And also do some research on great photographers to see what makes a photograph great, of course the subject is important, but not really necessary. Check out Henri Cartier-Bresson.


----------



## nugrosjp (Mar 20, 2008)

You can do it better , Ganbaree !


----------



## Ducky (Mar 25, 2008)

I can imagine him saying.. "Man... Was that a car? with like.. wheels?"


----------

